# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  پخش فایل صوتی

## sgb110

سلام
ببخشید من سوالای پیش پا افتاده می پرسم
من می خوام تو qt یه فایل صوتی رو پخش کنم
برا پخش فایل wav از QSound::play استفاده کردم
فایل صوتی رو هم کنار فایل اجرایم گذاشتم
تو windows مشکلی نیست و پخش می شه اما تو لینوکس فایل پخش نمی شه  :خیلی عصبانی: 

QSound::Play("ali.wav")


اگه ممکن هست کمک کنید

----------


## Nima_NF

در لینوکس باید کتابخانه Network Audio System نصب باشد تا wav پشتیبانی شود (جستجو کنید در گوگل اولین سایت است).

----------


## sgb110

سلام
خیلی ممنون
من این کتابخونه رو نصب کردم
ولی مشکلم حل نشد
من فایل wav رو می تونم تو لینوکس اجرا کنم (یعنی با خود wav مشکل ندارم) ولی تو برنامم که می خوام پخشش کنم ، پخش نمیشه

----------


## sgb110

سلام
من تونستم تو لینوکس با python صدا رو بخش کنم اما با qt نمی شه
به غیر از qsound چیز دیگه ای هم هست که بشه باهاش کار کرد؟
راستی phonon رو چه طور باید تو لینوکس نصب کنم؟

نمی شه از کتابخونه های python تو برنامم استفاده کنم؟

----------


## Nima_NF

اگر در لینوکس با این تابع Qt صدایی شنیده نمی شود نشان دهنده این هست که کتابخانه NAS را کامل نصب نکرده اید (هم کتابخانه های lib هم نسخه های توسعه و ...)

در هر حال شما به Qt محدود نیستید، بلکه از هر کتابخانه  ++C دیگر صدا در لینوکس می توانید استفاده کنید، شامل gstreamer، openAL ، SDL و غیره. فقط باید کل این کتابخانه ها نیز در لینوکس نصب شوند.

----------


## sgb110

خیلی ممنون
من NAS رو که گفته بودید رو گرفتم و نصب کردم(یعنی اونجوری که تو راهنماش بود عمل کردم -حتما یه جایش اشتباه کردم-)

بازم ممنون از راهنمایتون

----------


## حامد مصافی

فایل ali.wav کجاست ؟؟؟ ریسورس که نیست؟

----------


## sgb110

نه
داخل فولدر پروژه  کنار فایل اجرایی که ساخته می شه ،هست

----------


## حامد مصافی

مسیر مطلق فایل را تست کنید.

----------

